
French "3 strikes" law returns, now with judicial oversight - gasull
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/07/its-baack-french-3-strikes-law-gets-another-go-from-senate.ars
======
jacquesm
With every new law against file sharing and open communications I'm edging one
little step closer to becoming an activist.

I wonder how many people are in that same frame of mind.

